# If you had a newborn on the way....



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

....would you even consider a Mini? If so, my wife would have a normal size car like a Jetta wagon or something similar. Still, can you put a child seat in the rear, and is the car safe enough?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Certain models have plenty of room for a family of three...myself if it was a road car I like more metal around me but they are certainly a safe car for the family.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I own a 2007 Cooper S. My boy first child will be born next week. I already put the baby seat in the car and feel it will work for at least 1 year.

As for the safety part...I don't understand the question. Cars are inherently unsafe. An SUV or a mini I don't really see the difference.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

My question is based on the idea that there is about 18" from the rear seat back to the rear of the car. In comparison, my 530i is larger, heavier and has a trunk to protect from rear impacts, not to mention a driveshaft and a rear differential. Moreover, the gap from the longitudinal axis in the Mini to the doorframe is much closer than a 5 series. Not to knock the Mini, but it is a valid questioin.



blueguydotcom said:


> I own a 2007 Cooper S. My boy first child will be born next week. I already put the baby seat in the car and feel it will work for at least 1 year.
> 
> As for the safety part...I don't understand the question. Cars are inherently unsafe. An SUV or a mini I don't really see the difference.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert A said:


> My question is based on the idea that there is about 18" from the rear seat back to the rear of the car. In comparison, my 530i is larger, heavier and has a trunk to protect from rear impacts, not to mention a driveshaft and a rear differential. Moreover, the gap from the longitudinal axis in the Mini to the doorframe is much closer than a 5 series. Not to knock the Mini, but it is a valid questioin.


it is an absolute valid question. A car can get the highest crash rating available, but you can't overcome the laws of physics.

Anyone who would prefer to be in a Mini versus a 5 series in a collision with a full size Dodge Ram Pickup, etc. needs to have their head checked.

The fact remains that there is far less space, crumple zones, sheet metal etc between you and the exterior....

here's the other problem with these cars, especially the Smart car...people will say it gets good crash ratings, and has an ultra-rigid shell. Fine, but that means it isn't ABSORBING and DISSIPATING energy as much as a larger car with larger crumple zones etc.

This means, while the passenger compartment may not be compromised, that the occupants will be rattled around like they are in a pinball machine because there isn't a large enough structure to absorb energy

I love the Mini, and would get one for myself, but I wouldn't prefer as my primary vehicle for my wife and two 9 month old twin boys

maybe around town, but nothing more than that. Driving cars is a dangerous business, thousands get killed every year and you have to protect yourself. Doesn't matter how good of a driver you are, some idiot in a Suburban can rear end me, and his bumper could wind up crushing my son's skull. no thanks.

rigidity is fine, but more importantly you need to dissipate energy, otherwise it will result in excessive forces transferred to the occupants of the vehicle


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

pilotman said:


> it is an absolute valid question. A car can get the highest crash rating available, but you can't overcome the laws of physics.
> 
> Anyone who would prefer to be in a Mini versus a 5 series in a collision with a full size Dodge Ram Pickup, etc. needs to have their head checked.
> 
> ...


To each his own.

I just can't see worrying about this. americans are too wrapped up in safety and such nonsense. Most of us grew up *without* carseats, seatbelts or really any crash safety. We made it. And kids all over the world do it to this day.


----------



## FlowMINI (Sep 4, 2008)

I have many customers that have chidren and MINI's. I will say, they like club door on the clubman for loading children and gear in the back.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Go with your instincts. Not what everyone else is doing or suggests. I'm considering a Mini and will buy one when I sell one of my cars. I would not want my anyone in the back seat during a Mini rear ender.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

It can go the other way too - more space, more sheet metal isnt always for the better. (Im sure everyone's already seen this)

http://bridger.us/2002/12/16/CrashTestingMINICooperVsFordF150/


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

jman103099 said:


> It can go the other way too - more space, more sheet metal isnt always for the better. (Im sure everyone's already seen this)
> 
> http://bridger.us/2002/12/16/CrashTestingMINICooperVsFordF150/


I don't dispute that the Mini crash tests well, no doubt about it.

but the article you posted is a little misleading, that F150 was manufactured 6 years ago, and is no longer sold.

the current generation is a top safety pick.

I would rather be in an F150 versus a Mini if I was in a collision, or hit a deer or something....

that's just me.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

More metal helps when you're colliding with a moving object, but not a stationary one (such as a deer).

Trucks, generally speaking, aren't built to the same safety standard as cars. For instance, a Mini Cooper is less likely to roll over than a Ford truck, and will be more steerable if it is thrown off track as a result of a collision.

That said, it is quite small, and that goes against it, especially in a rear-ender.



pilotman said:


> I don't dispute that the Mini crash tests well, no doubt about it.
> 
> but the article you posted is a little misleading, that F150 was manufactured 6 years ago, and is no longer sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> To each his own.
> 
> I just can't see worrying about this. americans are too wrapped up in safety and such nonsense.


I don't think so......


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

In 2007, about 41,000 people were killed in traffic related accidents in the U.S. About 2.5 million people were injured.

I don't know about you, but these are pretty significant numbers. I'm just glad that I drive a well-made German car with ample airbags, ABS, traction control and other safety related features.



WHITEX said:


> I don't think so......


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

WHITEX said:


> I don't think so......


If you're over 30, odds are extremely good you didn't have a carseat.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Robert A. Your logic and concern is good common sense.
If you pass on the Mini...no big deal. You have the rest of your life to buy one. Did you make any decisions yet?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Robert A said:


> In 2007, about 41,000 people were killed in traffic related accidents in the U.S. About 2.5 million people were injured.
> 
> I don't know about you, but these are pretty significant numbers. I'm just glad that I drive a well-made German car with ample airbags, ABS, traction control and other safety related features.


That's pretty much inconsequential considering we have over 300 million people in this country.

And if you've spent any time in other countries you'll see the US and Western Europe are way over the top about safety. Life's too short to worry that some freak accident may end it.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> If you're over 30, odds are extremely good you didn't have a carseat.


Had no car seat is right. And my parents were not the best drivers.
Anyway, Going on 62. Had no car seat or seat beats in the early years as a child/passenger. I have no children therefor I have no knowledge of car seats. There is no debate about seat belts. There are a 'must have". They are the law. They save lives and prevent injuries. No question about. My wife got hurt as a child (passenger in her fathers car w/o a seat belt). She slid under the dash on a quick stop and broke her arm. I know a few people not wearing seat belts that got ejected and lost their lives. 
Is there such a thing as Too Much Safety. Not in my house. Not in my car. 
Your Point is obvious......what are you trying to prove. How does Robert A. benefit from your posts? 
I'll follow the replies. My last post on this.

Edit...as far as life being too short. When you die it's for along time. I don't want to go in a car accident. I'm staying around for spite.....and for a long time if possible.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Kept the 530i.



WHITEX said:


> Robert A. Your logic and concern is good common sense.
> If you pass on the Mini...no big deal. You have the rest of your life to buy one. Did you make any decisions yet?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

It is unless it's your mother that happens to get T-boned.

According to your logic, the 3,000 that died on 9/11 are pretty irrelevant too, or the thousands that die of cancer or heart disease each year.



blueguydotcom said:


> That's pretty much inconsequential considering we have over 300 million people in this country.
> 
> And if you've spent any time in other countries you'll see the US and Western Europe are way over the top about safety. Life's too short to worry that some freak accident may end it.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

My apologies, I have to remember I tend to view this differently than most people.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> I own a 2007 Cooper S. My boy first child will be born next week. I already put the baby seat in the car and feel it will work for at least 1 year.
> 
> As for the safety part...I don't understand the question. Cars are inherently unsafe. An SUV or a mini I don't really see the difference.


Whoa! Did I miss an announcement or are you being sneaky?! Congratulations!!!!

Did you also try the seat forward facing?

To the OP, I'm not going to get into the safety issues, but I will address comfort. Now I'm not familiar with the Mini, have never sat in one. But, I will say that getting baby in and out can be difficult in a small car, depending on the design. I prefer a larger vehicle. Not only are you dealing with a car seat and child, but all their gear, too.

Is there room for a stroller to fit comfortably in addition to other things like grocery bags, etc?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

WHITEX said:


> Go with your instincts. Not what everyone else is doing or suggests.


 :thumbup:


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Get a CLUBMAN! that car puts smile on my face whenever I see it!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Melissa said:


> Whoa! Did I miss an announcement or are you being sneaky?! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Did you also try the seat forward facing?
> 
> ...


He's do any day. I've mentioned it in other places just didn't do like a whole topic in OT.

Didn't try the seat forward facing as that's not an option until he's over 1 I believe. By then I'll probably be stuck with getting a different car. We'll see...

And yes, there's room for a few types of strollers in the trunk. Very specific strollers.  I've done a lot of research on what will and won't fit in the Cooper.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> He's do any day.


Congrats.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

zibawala said:


> Get a CLUBMAN! that car puts smile on my face whenever I see it!


My neighbor just bought one. A Red w/black tailgate. I'm jealous. Real jealous. I will walk over to them when they are hanging out in the driveway and drool.


----------

